# Ginger and chili beer



## Tyler38 (19/11/21)

Hey all,
I am about to start a Mangrove Jacks ginger beer but I want to add some extra kick to it with some chilli. I had a really nice chili ginger beer at a brewery and want to try make something similar myself. Using the packet as the base, what’s the best way to get the chili into the mix and when should I add it?

thanks


----------



## Hangover68 (21/11/21)

I got 200g of fresh ginger chopped roughly, 2 medium sized chilis , 2 lemons , 1/2 cinnamon stick and 1kg of brown sugar and boiled in 2ltrs of water, added this to a GB kit. Came out nice except i put the ingredients in a hop sock and put in the fermenter which gave it a slightly weird after taste but still drinkable.


----------



## yankinoz (21/11/21)

Which chiles and what are you looking to do? A burn? Supermarket chiles are mostly serranos unless labelled otherwise, but Coles sometimes carry poblanos, which have slight heat and a distinctly. fruity flavour.


----------



## cedric (21/11/21)

the powderkeg ginger beer recipe has only 1 x sliced chilli(seeds as well) in a 23L.
chilli added before fermentation.
but, i suppose the 500gm of fresh ginger gave it some kick as well.
the powderkeg uses an MJ's as a base.


----------



## Eddy Monsoon (21/11/21)

Totally depends on the chillis you use

I've got bishops hats growing that you could chuck one in a bolognese and the kids would still eat it.

I've also got a trinidad scorpion that you have to pick with gloves on. I use just one in my 
Dipping sauce batches.

Lots of options, just check which one you have and maybe start by putting in half your guess and test as you go


----------

